
Ask HN: Best Black Friday and Cyber Monday Deals 2016 - neilellis
What are the best (relevant) deals for early stage startups for this years Black Friday &#x2F; Cyber Monday. Especially interested in SaaS deals.
======
anngrant
I'm going to get some tech stuff for 50% off from here -
[http://www.templatemonster.com/blog/black-
friday-2016-deals-...](http://www.templatemonster.com/blog/black-
friday-2016-deals-tech/) . I think there has never been a better time than
this Black Friday to buy it!

------
neilellis
I'll start with:

[https://twitter.com/tmvuejs/status/802159706638864384](https://twitter.com/tmvuejs/status/802159706638864384)

and

[http://www.appsumo.com/black-friday-2016/](http://www.appsumo.com/black-
friday-2016/)

------
stilliard
ghacks are offing some great black friday deals:
[https://deals.ghacks.net/](https://deals.ghacks.net/)

Also we @ HTTPSChecker offing 50% off on our HTTPS Mixed Content Checker for
black friday:
[https://httpschecker.net/pricing](https://httpschecker.net/pricing)

------
webappsecperson
Code clothing 20% off with "HNMYMUSE"

"OR 1=1" and other inside baseball for programmers

[https://codegear.io/collections/code/products/injection-t-
sh...](https://codegear.io/collections/code/products/injection-t-shirt-dark-
mens)

